# What cameras do you use for railfanning?



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

I got a new digital camera yesterday, after my 11 year-old Canon PowerShot A70 showed signs of breaking down. My new camera is a Canon PowerShot SX510 HS. Now, just out of curiosity, what cameras do you use for railfanning? Point & shoot? DSLR? Camcorder? What do you use it for? Just thought it would be cool to hear what other fellow railfans use. I'll list what my cameras are used for.

Canon PowerShot SX510 HS - For taking photos(I may use the Full HD video once in a while)

Apple 4th Gen iPod Touch - For video and photos(if I don't have my digital camera)


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

I use a Sony A380 for stills and also use my iPhone for video.

I also have a gopro mounted on a blade 350 quad copter but haven't tried rail fanning with it yet.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I just picked up a Cannon 450D, nice little DSLR, still haven't learned how to use all the stuff yet. Only Railfanning I do is my own layout.

Once the weather cools down (104° yesterday, 105° today) I plan on going to Carson City and see the Virginia & Truckee RR museum there, I'll give the 450D a workout then. 

Big improvement over the cheep Casio I had before.

Magic


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Magic said:


> I just picked up a Cannon 450D, nice little DSLR, still haven't learned how to use all the stuff yet. Only Railfanning I do is my own layout.
> 
> Once the weather cools down (104° yesterday, 105° today) I plan on going to Carson City and see the Virginia & Truckee RR museum there, I'll give the 450D a workout then.
> 
> ...


I like Canon a lot. Much easier to use, and has the good functions. I've tried a Sony and FujiFilm before, but none were as good as the Canons. I read temperature by Celsius, but I think 105°F would be about 42°C. Just a guess.


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I am a returning model railroader from 25 years ago. In the last few years, I have been into photography as a hobby. So as I am in the process of building my new layout, I am taking pictures of various things for model detailing. I use a Canon 7D for all my photos. My go to lens is a Canon 18 - 135mm zoom. I also have other lenses as needed for wider angle shots and greater zoom range.

Dr Bob


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Dr Bob said:


> I am a returning model railroader from 25 years ago. In the last few years, I have been into photography as a hobby. So as I am in the process of building my new layout, I am taking pictures of various things for model detailing. I use a Canon 7D for all my photos. My go to lens is a Canon 18 - 135mm zoom. I also have other lenses as needed for wider angle shots and greater zoom range.
> 
> Dr Bob


I by no means am a photographer, I do snap shots 
My layout is room sized and I would like to take some wide angle shots.
I currently have only a 18x55mm lens. What would you suggest for a wide angle lens? 
Maybe someone else has the same question????

Magic


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I use a Sony HDR FX1000 for shooting MRR stuff.


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

Magic:

Your 18-55mm lens is fairly wide angle when set at the 18mm setting. I have a Tokina 11 - 16mm lens to complement my zoom lens that goes down to 18mm. Depending on the brand of DSLR you have, you would need to purchase the lens with the mount that fits your camera. Tokina also makes a 12 -28mm lens. Both lenses are F2.8 so they are useful in low light. I purchased the Tokina lens in place of the Canon lens because it was less expensive and got great reviews. The lens will run $550 - 600.

Dr Bob


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here's an example photo taken with my PowerShot SX510 HS. My Intermountain CN ES44DC 2253 comes and goes on the curves of my layout.


Train Lights in HO by CPRail43, on Flickr


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I shoot a Nikon D90 and I use various Nikon lenses when rail fanning.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Dr Bob said:


> Magic:
> 
> Your 18-55mm lens is fairly wide angle when set at the 18mm setting. I have a Tokina 11 - 16mm lens to complement my zoom lens that goes down to 18mm. Depending on the brand of DSLR you have, you would need to purchase the lens with the mount that fits your camera. Tokina also makes a 12 -28mm lens. Both lenses are F2.8 so they are useful in low light. I purchased the Tokina lens in place of the Canon lens because it was less expensive and got great reviews. The lens will run $550 - 600.
> 
> Dr Bob



Thanks Dr. Bob That's about three locomotives, might hold off on that.
I price things in locos for large items
Turnouts for medium and gallons of gas for smaller things. 

Cprail nice shot :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Magic said:


> Cprail nice shot :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Magic


Thanks!


----------

